
Vivaldi add green search engine Ecosia as default option - jonmccull
https://vivaldi.com/blog/vivaldi-1-9-plant-trees-as-you-browse/
======
jonmccull
Ecosia uses ad revenue to fund tree-planting projects around the world. Is
Vivaldi the first browser to include the "green" option as default?

